# Thoughts on Twinstar LED Light?



## Shakes

I just ordered one and it is scheduled to arrive next Wednesday. I will let you know what I think.


----------



## Sean W.

This guy is using one on his 20 gallon


----------



## klibs

can you dim this fixture? it seems like it puts out a lot of light and there is no way to manage how bright it is?


----------



## zenster

Shakes said:


> I just ordered one and it is scheduled to arrive next Wednesday. I will let you know what I think.


Which one did you order and from where? Planning on getting the 600e myself. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## xjclassic

I really want to like this light but, I have ordered one and was not pleased when it arrived. The acrylic leg was broke free on one end because the screws used were to short. They shipped a replacement and the second one arrived in the same condition. Two in a row with a broken base. 

This is the weird part, both lights were packed very secure and no apparent drop damage to either shipping box.


----------



## softmushroom

xjclassic said:


> I really want to like this light but, I have ordered one and was not pleased when it arrived. The acrylic leg was broke free on one end because the screws used were to short. They shipped a replacement and the second one arrived in the same condition. Two in a row with a broken base.
> 
> This is the weird part, both lights were packed very secure and no apparent drop damage to either shipping box.




But would you say this light is better compared to the Finnex Planted+? Aside from the broken acrylic leg?


----------



## xjclassic

softmushroom said:


> But would you say this light is better compared to the Finnex Planted+? Aside from the broken acrylic leg?


It's hard to say. I own two Planted+ and I think it may produce a little more PAR. I purchased this one for a new 45P set up. As far as form factor it is way better looking on a rimless tank.


----------



## Shakes

klibs said:


> can you dim this fixture? it seems like it puts out a lot of light and there is no way to manage how bright it is?


It does not come with an ability to dim nor any controls. You must use a timer in order to turn it on and off (or unplug it)


----------



## klibs

that sucks... i am not aware of LEDs of this style that you can dim...


----------



## Shakes

My first impression of this light is mixed. It does produce more light and (better?) light than the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 but is has some oddities. Either the brightness or the color of the light makes everything in the tank seem richer or more colorful. There are no controls on the light and no instructions came with the light. Not even a basic information about the light.
It barely fits my rimless 90cm by 45cm by 45cm tank. The legs are longer on the inside of the tank and leaves a few mm of gap on both sides. This gives me the impression that the light could fall into the tank rather easily. I went to look for instructions to see if it is waterproof (like the Fluval) and found there are no instructions. I have no idea what would happen if it did accidentally fall into the tank. I put it over my 36" by 12" acrylic tank and do not like it due to the stand raises the light about 4" above the tank and I get a lot of light that reflects off of the top pf the tank and light spills over the front due to the narrowness of the tank. I purchased the light from Aqua Forest Aquarium and am happy with the company (so far).

This light is best for people who:
1. do not have a need to dim their light and use a timer to turn their light on and off.
2. have a wider tank (18") or do not mind light significant light spillover.
3. want a very bright and colorful light.
4. want a wide dispersion of light source. This light is about 2" wider than the Fluval.

I hope to take photos this weekend and will post.


----------



## JTDillon

this light sounds awesome...I want high light to grow all my colorful exotics.....its full spectrum with high par...you guys really think its brighter than the fluval 2.0?! wow...that fluval has over 100 par at 12 inch depth


----------



## synaethetic

If i could give this fixture less than 1 star i would. Purchased it several months ago and from the start it has often refused to turn on. Arrived home today to discover a dark aquarium. Its not working for good now. Never been damaged, although after inspecting the fixture some of the screws are rusted, none are matching, as if it was reassembled. Contacted aquaforest aquarium and really hope they will replace it. Ridiculous.


----------



## Triport

After my first attempts at aquascaping a few years ago with lights that had no dimmers compared to my current aquascaping with lights that do have dimmers I doubt I will ever buy a light without dimmers again.


----------



## torque6

Triport said:


> After my first attempts at aquascaping a few years ago with lights that had no dimmers compared to my current aquascaping with lights that do have dimmers I doubt I will ever buy a light without dimmers again.


UK Aquatic Plant society forums did mentioned a dimmer for the Twinstar ES series available last Oct. So I wrote to Twinstar Europe on Facebook to inquire if it would be launch soon for ASPAC. 

I've received a reply last week saying that they do have it but it's a non powered passive dimmer. (No idea what that means...) I've requested for a photo of the product but haven't received it yet. I wonder if they are hinting that you can use any 3rd party passive dimmers.


----------



## Dragonxflare

Shakes said:


> My first impression of this light is mixed. It does produce more light and (better?) light than the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 but is has some oddities. Either the brightness or the color of the light makes everything in the tank seem richer or more colorful. There are no controls on the light and no instructions came with the light. Not even a basic information about the light.
> It barely fits my rimless 90cm by 45cm by 45cm tank. The legs are longer on the inside of the tank and leaves a few mm of gap on both sides. This gives me the impression that the light could fall into the tank rather easily. I went to look for instructions to see if it is waterproof (like the Fluval) and found there are no instructions. I have no idea what would happen if it did accidentally fall into the tank. I put it over my 36" by 12" acrylic tank and do not like it due to the stand raises the light about 4" above the tank and I get a lot of light that reflects off of the top pf the tank and light spills over the front due to the narrowness of the tank. I purchased the light from Aqua Forest Aquarium and am happy with the company (so far).
> 
> This light is best for people who:
> 1. do not have a need to dim their light and use a timer to turn their light on and off.
> 2. have a wider tank (18") or do not mind light significant light spillover.
> 3. want a very bright and colorful light.
> 4. want a wide dispersion of light source. This light is about 2" wider than the Fluval.
> 
> I hope to take photos this weekend and will post.


Do you run C02 with this tank? I just purchased this light, and afraid it might be too strong since I do not plan on running c02


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Had one on my 45F, the it was pretty bright, while it does pop colors It has a washed out feel to it in my opinion...

Also mine just stopped working one time, its only been running at 6 hours a day since this August.Would not purchase again.


----------



## Dragonxflare

torque6 said:


> UK Aquatic Plant society forums did mentioned a dimmer for the Twinstar ES series available last Oct. So I wrote to Twinstar Europe on Facebook to inquire if it would be launch soon for ASPAC.
> 
> I've received a reply last week saying that they do have it but it's a non powered passive dimmer. (No idea what that means...) I've requested for a photo of the product but haven't received it yet. I wonder if they are hinting that you can use any 3rd party passive dimmers.


Any updates on this? Can it be used with any passive dimmer?


----------



## Guiller

I am also interested to know if a generic plug-and-play inline dimmer would work on these lights. I am on the fence about buying the new S series, but will not do without a dimmer. Does anybody have any experience with it?


----------



## Dragonxflare

Guiller said:


> I am also interested to know if a generic plug-and-play inline dimmer would work on these lights. I am on the fence about buying the new S series, but will not do without a dimmer. Does anybody have any experience with it?


For the E series (I have 600e) I was able to use a passive in-line dimmer switch, and it worked.


----------



## PlantApprentice

Guiller said:


> I am also interested to know if a generic plug-and-play inline dimmer would work on these lights. I am on the fence about buying the new S series, but will not do without a dimmer. Does anybody have any experience with it?


pretty sure the S series has an inline dimmer, does it not?


----------



## aquafloraboraNL

Reaction I had from Twinstar over email about a month ago:

"The light does not include dimmer but you can use it."

Three weeks ago I again sended an email with the question on how to dim it but I never got an answer..


----------



## Danjdob

Dragonxflare said:


> Guiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also interested to know if a generic plug-and-play inline dimmer would work on these lights. I am on the fence about buying the new S series, but will not do without a dimmer. Does anybody have any experience with it?
> 
> 
> 
> For the E series (I have 600e) I was able to use a passive in-line dimmer switch, and it worked.
Click to expand...

I have an E series 450 for my 45u UNS aquarium...what specific dimmer did you use...and how did you set it up...and does it work well?


----------



## Dragonxflare

Danjdob said:


> I have an E series 450 for my 45u UNS aquarium...what specific dimmer did you use...and how did you set it up...and does it work well?


For my 600e, I confirmed the following 3 works:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XXJW94Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GDIXYGU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M7TGZ9B/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I use the one with the IR remote, just cause I like to have exact percentages. I also contacted Twinstar to make sure these worked, and they said it should be fine.


----------



## JonRon

softmushroom said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading my Finned Planted+ on my High Tech tank to something better. I just recently came across the Twinstar LED Light (Twinstar LED Light ? Aqua Forest Aquarium) which looks basically the same as the ADA Aquasky.


I have used the Twinstar 600ES for a year now. I would say get one. They are awesome. I have had no issues with them. I have the light set on a timer for 8 hours a day. No Need for a dimmer are my thoughts, if you plant heavy.

Is it waterproof. I have no idea. However; I have dropped it in the Aquarium once for about two seconds. 1/4 of the light got wet. and still works.

Plants I have in the Aquarium
Hygrophila corymbose
Microsorum pteropus-Java fern
Staurogyne repens-Creeping Staurogyne
Taxiphyllum sp. "Flame Moss"
Eleocharis sp. 'Mini'-Mini hairgrass
Vesicularia ferriei-Weeping moss
Monosolenium tenerum Pellia
Ammania sp. "Bonsai"
Rotala wallichii-Whorly Rotala

All grow beautiful, and fast with the injection of ferts, and CO2

Kind regards,

JonRon


----------



## Hyue

Does anyone know if the inline dimmers for the 600E also work for the 600S?


----------



## Curb Your Aquarium

I couldn't see a 600E on the Twinstar site, just a 600EA.

600EA = 33W
Ajustable models | TWINSTAR Iberica

600S = 45W
Standard models | TWINSTAR Iberica

Not 100% sure as I haven't tested it but I would expect the 600EA dimmer to work with the newer 600S. (Backwards compatibility.)


----------



## voyetra8

Curb Your Aquarium said:


> 600EA = 45W
> Ajustable models | TWINSTAR Iberica
> 
> 600S = 33W
> Standard models | TWINSTAR Iberica




You have your wattages flipped.


----------



## Curb Your Aquarium

@voyetra8 oops! Thanks 

So I'm about to buy either a Twinstar 450E or 450EA for my 10 gallon. Does anyone know if the 450E (non-adjustable model) is available in Canada? All I can see is the 450EA.

I'm keeping the brace on my tank as I don't want rimless and like not being able to see the waterline but the thickness of the rim is already approximately 6mm, which is also the maximum thickness of glass the EA is able to sit on.

I could potentially have a problem if the EA can't fit over the ~6mm rim of my tank (it will be a tight fit at best). The standard E model wouldn't have this problem as it would stand directly on the lid. The only problem is I can't see any way to buy the standard E model in Canada.

What do you guys think looks better from a purely aesthetic point of view? The acrylic legs on the E or the metal ones on the EA?

http://twinstariberica.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Twinstar-Light-600E.jpg

http://twinstariberica.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/600EA.jpg


----------



## Bogey

I'll recommend the EA becuase it's adjustable and the arcylic legs gets scratched really easily. I love the look of the E but it's just too much work to get it looking perfect. It's like a dust magnet IMO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A.J. Carter

I can also confirm that this model https://www.amazon.com/BSOD-Control...er+controller&qid=1554670867&s=gateway&sr=8-4 works too. I have it setup with my Tristar 300 and it successfully slowly brights the light over 3 hours for sunrise and dims the light at night for sunset.
It takes a bit to program as there's very poorly written English instruction but if you download the Iphone APP you can figure it out pretty quickly. make sure you get the WIFI version and I think I found it on ebay a little cheaper. if anyone wants help programming let me know 






Dragonxflare said:


> For my 600e, I confirmed the following 3 works:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XXJW94Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GDIXYGU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M7TGZ9B/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I use the one with the IR remote, just cause I like to have exact percentages. I also contacted Twinstar to make sure these worked, and they said it should be fine.


----------



## danielsiti74

klibs said:


> can you dim this fixture? it seems like it puts out a lot of light and there is no way to manage how bright it is?


You can indeed dim the twinstar lights once u buy the dimmer for 10 bucks... Its funny my 300 dollar light is compatible with a 10 dollar dimmer..go figure. But, it gives you 8 light settings of dimming.i have the 900 ea 3 and dimmer from buce plant


----------



## Monchichi

Hyue said:


> Does anyone know if the inline dimmers for the 600E also work for the 600S?


no they don’t. S series needs an adapter for the online dimmer to work.


----------

